# What was your first car?



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

You can thank noobjob Integra144 for the creation of this thread.

Mine was a 78 Grand Prix SJ. Man, I miss that POS.

Similar to this one


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

1980 Olds Delta 88.

The first day I pulled in to my HS parking lot, the car was quickly christened "The Boat".


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had an 86 Toyota Tercel hatchback. For my 18th birthday, I got a cheap $200 paintjob at Rayco. I picked Lavender....


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

'93 Saab 9000CD.

Comfy, smooth, ugly as hell


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

1990 Dodge Colt


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

1972 Pontiac Catalina with a 455ci/4bbl and dual exhausts. It could pass anything but a gas station.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

'93 GMC Sierra K2500


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Moms 75' Ford LTD Brougham.
Oh... Thank heaven for the old bench seats...The possibilities were endless...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

1936 Chevy Coupe


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

fscpd we must have been twins 1990 plymouth colt hatchback...silver in color stylin' and profilin'


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

52 Chevy 2 dr. and it's probably still running today somewhere.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dazy5 said:


> I had an 86 Toyota Tercel hatchback. For my 18th birthday, I got a cheap $200 paintjob at Rayco. I picked Lavender....


I meant MAACO...haha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Dazy5 said:


> I meant MAACO...haha.


At least it wasn't Earl Scheib.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Drove my parents '86 GMC Sierra until 18, then bought myself a 1995 Mustang


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

77 Olds Delta 88. 2 door land arc with a 403 cubic inch, quad carbed monster. No posi rear end so it did MEAN one wheel smoke shows. hahahahaha


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1968 Chrysler New Yorker, dark green, 440 c.i. Used to get 20 mpg on the highway with Arco Graphite oil! Great double date car!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> 77 Olds Delta 88. 2 door land arc with a 403 cubic inch, quad carbed monster. No posi rear end so it did MEAN one wheel smoke shows. hahahahaha


My weak 301 could hardly do a burnout. Neutral drops!! :NO:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

1978 Black Chevy Chevette w/a bright multicolor orange racing stripe down the side, now how cool is that, NOT.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> At least it wasn't Earl Scheib.


Riiiiiiiight!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mine was a hand-me-down-from-my-Grandma 1964 Chevrolet Nova. Four door, of course- Straight six, two speed auto. AM Radio and no AC.
Grandma had covered the seats with those old clear plastic seatcovers with the raised pattern in them. Nothing like driving home from Horseneck Beach in August while wearing a bathing suit and sitting on those seatcovers. It was kind of like sitting on a wafflemaker.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

1982 mazda 626, same color, 2-door and same rust!! i got in 1989


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Since we're posting pictures of examples, mine was the same color (just faded & rusted) but didn't have hubcaps;


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

1978 Chevy Nova - white with a light blue cabriolet style top. Not cool.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

'79 Pontiac LeMans, never had to change the oil and I always bought it in bulk...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

1987 Pontiac Bonneville,complete with GM reject paint and GM Reject hood. Very nice car. I ran it on 3 cylinders once! V-6 early 3800 engine. 1987 was one of the years GM started to push front wheel drive and fuel injection big time. Mine had a vinyl top, with custom defrosters and a Chapman Security system (which rusted out).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1969 Dodge Power Wagon with a 400 4bll carb, 8 mpg and looked like shit but damn you couldnt get it stuck if you tried


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

A white 1979 Pontiac Firebird, I had it for only a month or two before I used it to t-bone a Caddy.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

1969 Plymouth Satellite, 4drsd, 318 CID w/ 4.11 Dana Suregrip...sleeper...but "...faster than the speed of light..."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My first car was a Saab , man I loved that car. I had it for 4 days and some guy hit me head on and totalled it..


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

63 chevy impala SS, must of been a sweet car when it was new. It was pretty worn out by the time I got it in the mid 70's


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

First car:








Not sure of the year...Ford Taurus Station wagon.

Second car (about 2 months later....Taurus decided to die):








1993 Dodge Caravan...blk w/ red leather interior...bought it for a dollar from my parents....did you know you can fit 15 people inside one?

My parents bought the caravan new in '93...I got it from them in '99...that car died in 2005...I miss it...it was such a great car...good times were had by all.


----------



## fish4all (Mar 8, 2003)

1976 Dode Dart with 225 slant 6. Horrible color blue but youu couldn't kill the engine.



Barbrady said:


> You can thank noobjob Integra144 for the creation of this thread.
> 
> Mine was a 78 Grand Prix SJ. Man, I miss that POS.
> 
> Similar to this one


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Since we're posting pictures of examples, mine was the same color (just faded & rusted) but didn't have hubcaps;


So what you're saying is that you had a POS version of the above vehicle? lol.

BTW. 96' Ford Explorer fully loaded in mint condition only 60,000 miles on it....I bought it with settlement money from a car accident....16 year old that buys a nice car for a first car is a bad idea....I beat the crap out of it....took it off roading....donuts, the whole 'shebang'.....It was sad.....I was a complete moron....Now I drive a god damn Hyundai Elantra...I hate myself!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mine was a rusted crappy looking thing with a regular truck body...eventually a flatbed ​


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A 85 black Ford ThunderBird. due to the rot in the fire wall it smelled like gas all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> So what you're saying is that you had a POS version of the above vehicle? lol.


Exactly.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

My 1st car was a 1973 Mustang like this, only rustier!!!!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

So I'm noticing through 4 pages of responses that rust seems to be a common denominator.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

67 Impala SS rag top. 283cid. Pulled into the service station "fill the oil, check the gas"


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

1992 Buick Regal Custom 3.8L all the options except leather and moon roof (No Rust too) Not a bad car till it started having stupid things go wrong with it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

White 1982 Ford Escort SS. It drank oil like a bum downing sterno.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

sdb29 said:


> So I'm noticing through 4 pages of responses that rust seems to be a common denominator.


And oil consumption.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

All of your cars may have been rusty or burnt oil but it wasn't a certified death trap with a court case and several recalls to back that claim up!

(drumroll please...)

1972 Ford Pinto :crazy:


----------



## wpd41 (Nov 29, 2006)

1967 Plymouth Valiant 100 4 dr, 6cyl w/68k miles. I have had it 20 years now but I have not driven it in about 10. Still sitting in my mom's garage.


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

1981 Buick Skylark - 2 Door. 4 Speed MANUAL Trans. Yes, Manual... and no one believed it until they saw it...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

78 Granada complete with busted leaf springs... Mine was fire engine red and was stolen from me by Dedham Pd many years ago  damn winter snow bans...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

wpd41 said:


> 1967 Plymouth Valiant 100 4 dr, 6cyl w/68k miles. I have had it 20 years now but I have not driven it in about 10. Still sitting in my mom's garage.


Slant six? Can I buy it? Please?
:rock:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

My first car came many years after I got my license...until then it was take the bus (to school), friends or mom and dad picking me up and dropping me off...

The first car I had was a Daewoo Lanos-white, I think it was a '98 (not to sure on the year)...had it for three years...until the company went out of business and the car started to need astronomical amounts of work (lol...it would have cost me more to fix it then the car was worth)

B:...I just bought a new car about two weeks ago...a 2009 Toyota Camry SE with the body kit...she is sweet...very sporty!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

1985 (I think) mercury lynx. I took it 4 wheelin and everything. That car would not die!!!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> My first car came many years after I got my license...until then it was take the bus (to school), friends or mom and dad picking me up and dropping me off...


You're not alone on that one...


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

1990 Mitsu Eclipse GSX All Wheel Drive Turbo. Lord how I miss that car. Ended up selling it after the transfer case bled out all fluid and I locked it up doing 70mph on the Mass Pike west bound past exit 9.










Looked like this but electric blue. And yes to keep in line with everyone else, it had some rust and the old engine chugged oil.

Replacement engine did not use a drop and boosted smoooooth.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Since we're posting pictures of examples, mine was the same color (just faded & rusted) but didn't have hubcaps;


I stopped one of those cars once. It had large fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror, a raccoon's tail hanging from the antenna, and a small dog in the back window with it's head bouncing up and down.

The guy was wearing a lady's fur coat and stated the two teens in the backseat were his little cousins.

Oh yea, he had cowboy boots and a hat to match...

He later landed a part in the series, Starsky and Hutch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

94c said:


> I stopped one of those cars once. It had large fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror, a raccoon's tail hanging from the antenna, and a small dog in the back window with it's head bouncing up and down.
> 
> The guy was wearing a lady's fur coat and stated the two teens in the backseat were his little cousins.
> 
> ...


No self-respecting street pimp would drive a Pontiac, never mind a class act like Huggy Bear.

This would be more appropriate;


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

tazoez said:


> 1990 Mitsu Eclipse GSX All Wheel Drive Turbo. Lord how I miss that car. Ended up selling it after the transfer case bled out all fluid and I locked it up doing 70mph on the Mass Pike west bound past exit 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were nice!



justanotherparatrooper said:


> mine was a rusted crappy looking thing with a regular truck body...eventually a flatbed ​


That is a great truck (even if it were to be rusty with a flatbed)!

standard transmission I hope?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

A 1970 split bumper Chevy Camaro. 350 4 bolt main, Holy 650, Weiland high rise manifold, Edlebrock headers, Possi rear end, Shift kit, and to much more to list. The car screamed. Bought it for $2,200 and put in over $3,000. Fastest car at Burncoat high school in Worcester from 1987 to 1989. That car got me all the dirty girls. LOL. I washed dishes for two years to buy that bad boy. Unlike todays youth where mommy and daddy buy them a brand new car when they get their license.


----------



## Cond21 (Jun 4, 2008)

1994 Nissan Sentra.. whole lotta ugly on that car, quickly nicknamed "_The Ferrari" _for its red paint, 2 doors, 4 wheels... I'm sure everyone can see the resemblance??


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NICE...Marine cop !


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

MARINECOP said:


> A 1970 split bumper Chevy Camaro. 350 4 bolt main, Holy 650, Weiland high rise manifold, Edlebrock headers, Possi rear end, Shift kit, and to much more to list. The car screamed. Bought it for $2,200 and put in over $3,000. Fastest car at Burncoat high school in Worcester from 1987 to 1989. That car got me all the dirty girls. LOL. I washed dishes for two years to buy that bad boy. Unlike todays youth where mommy and daddy buy them a brand new car when they get their license.


He still drives it, and it drives the TRIPLE COUGARS wild!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

66 Dodge Van , slant 6, three on the tree , Craig am/fm cass. , Jensen Tri -axles , shag carpet everywhere 

( mine was a little better in shape , but not much )


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> 66 Dodge Van , slant 6, three on the tree , Craig am/fm cass. , Jensen Tri -axles , shag carpet everywhere
> 
> ( mine was a little better in shape , but not much )


Saa...weet, how Mystery Machine..ish.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine was a 1978 (I think) Opel Manta. I cracked the engine block when it overheated on the Autobahn.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Saa...weet, how Mystery Machine..ish.*_

Scooby-Doo !


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

mtc said:


> I had a '72 Gremlin, robins egg blue...after a couple months the hood flew open, the only one the mechanic could replace it with was canary yellow.


Different colored body parts are a classic component of the first-car shitbox. One of my passenger doors was primer gray.....like I was ever going to paint it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Mine was a 1978 (I think) Opel Manta. I cracked the engine block when it overheated on the Autobahn.


I knew a gal that had one of those...back in 1979...she tipped the beam at about 400 elbees: when she got out the drivers side raised up about four inches...inch:. And it was orange! (I put a stereo in it for her...not much room to work...also, I think the ground may have been reversed, too)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> I knew a gal that had one of those...back in 1979...she tipped the beam at about 400 elbees: when she got out the drivers side raised up about four inches...inch:. And it was orange! (I put a stereo in it for her...not much room to work...also, I think the ground may have been reversed, too)


You knew the gal or you *knew knew* the gal?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

What did she do for you in return? Bow chicka wow wow!


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> I knew a gal that had one of those...back in 1979...she tipped the beam at about 400 elbees: when she got out the drivers side raised up about four inches...inch:. And it was orange! (I put a stereo in it for her...not much room to work...also, I think the ground may have been reversed, too)


I forgot to mention, it was a sporty fluorescent green......with a black primered hood


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> A 1970 split bumper Chevy Camaro. 350 4 bolt main, Holy 650, Weiland high rise manifold, Edlebrock headers, Possi rear end, Shift kit, and to much more to list.


Any chance you still have that puppy MC????? Maybe we can di$cu$$.....


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

1967 Dodge Dart


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> A 1970 split bumper Chevy Camaro. 350 4 bolt main, Holy 650, Weiland high rise manifold, Edlebrock headers, Possi rear end, Shift kit, and to much more to list. The car screamed. Bought it for $2,200 and put in over $3,000. Fastest car at Burncoat high school in Worcester from 1987 to 1989. That car got me all the dirty girls. LOL. I washed dishes for two years to buy that bad boy. Unlike todays youth where mommy and daddy buy them a brand new car when they get their license.


Nice. 1970 is prolly my favorite year for all models of muscle cars including Camaro. 70 Chevelle, GTO, Road Runner, etc. Classic muscle cars, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

there sure are some comical replies in this thread !!!!!!!


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

i had me a lexus SUV but i had to sell it cuz i kept getting pulled over. i'm sure its in better hands now


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

4 door 1969 Dodge Coronet 440, color blue. one of the rear door was dented and the paint was fading. I got the door fixed and got it painted. It looked like a family car but had the power of a sports car.

I drove it off Chickatawbut Road by the reservoir one day around Thanksgiving. A friend of mine and I were racing to Xaverian Brothers HS in Westwood and could take any route from my neighborhood (accross from South Shore Plaza) without using the highway. On a test run, my buddy and I made it in 15 minutes!

On race day, we didn't make it at all. NO INJURIES other than a very bruised ego and totaled car. The body didn't look bad but underneath was totally destroyed. That's what happens when you go over a boulder that's being used as a guardrail and a drain pipe as you roll down a steep cliff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> On race day, we didn't make it at all. NO INJURIES other than a very bruised ego and totaled car. The body didn't look bad but underneath was totally destroyed. That's what happens when you go over a boulder that's being used as a guardrail and a drain pipe as you roll down a steep cliff.


What is it about that road that inspires teenagers to drive fast? It's narrow, winding, and one false move in some spots means almost certain death.

That being said, if you happened to see a moron go by your accident scene at 80mph in a faded burgundy 1972 Catalina with one primer-colored door, that was me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Only difference was it was black, and had a kick-ass stereo!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

95 Ford Ranger with 120,000 miles. I drove that thing into the ground when I sold it it had a broken leaf spring, the bolts holding the bed down were missing all but one and the windshield had a nice spider web in it that I got from parking it on Canterbury street in Worcester. There was other issues that slip my mind at this time.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

2000 VW Golf 

that car had a great sound system


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

1970 Chevy Malibu SS...."rolled by" a trooper on 95NB in Topsfield on my way to Hampton Beach at 128 mph. I was praying that the trooper would kick my ass bad enough that my father would feel sorry for me. Freaky thing happened, he was in the process of restoring the exact same model, at 17 years old, I gave him my best grease monkey skills and pointers and I skated with a verbal and a big wake-up call.


----------

